# Chukar Hunting



## Reeka The Vizsla (Jul 10, 2013)

Anybody plan on going this year? I'm going this next week, not too sure on opening days varying from California. I bought a GoPro camera so hopefully I get some action shot footage.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I think they taste better than quail.


----------



## Reeka The Vizsla (Jul 10, 2013)

That's for sure. There very many Chukar hunting places out in your area red?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Reeka said:


> That's for sure. There very many Chukar hunting places out in your area red?


I wish, but no we don't have wild chukar on the Texas coast.
It would have to be a put and take hunt.


----------

